# Seifrid on Wright



## AdamM (Jan 24, 2006)

Friends, here is a link to a paper on the theology of N.T. Wright recently presented at a conference at Concordia Fort Wayne by Dr. Mark Seifrid:

http://www.ctsfw.edu/events/symposia/papers/sym2006seifrid.pdf

or 

http://tinyurl.com/dugfy

Surgeon Generals Warning "“ The links above may contain material that is slightly critical of N.T. Wright. If reading critiques of Bishop Wright causes severe anxiety, trembling and a spike in your blood pressure, please refrain from double clicking on the above link. If you choose to ignore the previous warning, the thread starter assumes no liability for damage to your physical, mental and emotional wellbeing.

Warning 2 "“ Dr. Seifrid may not have read everything or heard every lecture that N.T, Wright has ever given throughout his life. This undoubtedly could disqualify Seifrid from having any sort of legitimate option about Wright´s work. Plus, Seifrid is most likely driven by extreme jealously of Wright and simply does not have the intellectual horsepower to "œget" it, so read with caution folks.



[Edited on 1-24-2006 by AdamM]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 24, 2006)

I could have the wrong guy in mind, but didn't James White critique Seifrid's book on righteousnses for being along the lines of what he is now critiquing?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> Friends, here is a link to a paper on the theology of N.T. Wright recently presented at a conference at Concordia Fort Wayne by Dr. Mark Seifrid:
> 
> http://www.ctsfw.edu/events/symposia/papers/sym2006seifrid.pdf
> ...



Adam,

You forgot the two most obvious disclaimers:

1. Seifrid's materials were given at a Lutheran affiliated institution, and thus are hopeless lost in the Dark Ages

2. Seifrid is mostly likely captive to "Greek thought," leading to an overreliance on systematic categories, a lack of understanding of "Hebrew thought" and especially the storytelling/narrative nature of revelational discourse and thus incapable of understanding any meaning in the Scriptures.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 24, 2006)

Seifrid is a New Testament prof at Southern... I guess they felt the need to balance things out: Schreiner in one corner, Seifrid in the other.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 24, 2006)

Seifrid's book on Justification is ... horrible, in my humble estimation. He denies imputation, etc. across the board. He got in a lot of trouble over it last year. It is called _Christ Our Righteousness_.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Seifrid's book on Justification is ... horrible, in my humble estimation. He denies imputation, etc. across the board. He got in a lot of trouble over it last year. It is called _Christ Our Righteousness_.



That's what James White critiqued a long time ago.


----------

